# DaveW's preview of 2008 spec car



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

You just love to tease us!!!!


SHOW ME THE PICTURES:squintdan :squintdan


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

lol, look forward to this every year!


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

:bowdown1:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Surely there can't be anything left to change now Dave???  :chuckle:


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

LOL......you git!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Soon off to rods so i can see the needle move to 2.0b with any luck:smokin: :smokin: :smokin:







:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

dragged her out of the garage today aswell:thumbsup: :thumbsup: went for a little spin out


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

this is the usual view you'll see


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

found this little number behind her in the garage:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

does look stunning mate


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Mmm, sweet jebus thats hot looking!!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

thanks very much, this sounds 'hot' too:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

34 seats now trimmed and fitted


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

are you keeping it now?? still the best R33 around, very well thought out


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

still up for grabs.............


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Who did the retrim ?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Kish Executive Trimmers, Sunderland, Tyne and Wear, ENGLAND.:thumbsup:


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

*Hmmmmm*



davew said:


> 34 seats now trimmed and fitted


They are looking loads better then they did in my Silvia !!! Awesome stuff Dave, been down to see Angus @ Kish This week and their work is top notch , looking forward to seeing the car in the flesh again soon :clap: 

Cheers Sparks:thumbsup:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

davew said:


> still up for grabs.............


i wish i had the kind of money to spend mate...

then swap the engine for an unmolested RB26 for a while, and in about 5 years drop the RB30 in! (im a bit inexperienced to see if i can handle so much hp:nervous: )

good luck with the sale.


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

wow .. amazing ,, more pics please ?


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

omg this amazing


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)




----------



## shanef (Jun 8, 2006)

:O u've still got the rain guards on!!!!!!!!!

hehe im picky i know but what an amazing car!


----------

